# Silly Pics of our Pets



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

aww I haven't got any on the laptop have a great one of my rabbit with straw in her mouth! and i see you have a lightening mcqueen fan....I have one of those too! lol xx


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh yes, he used to be a die hard. Now its Monster Trucks and Harley's. My son is only 3 and acts like he's 15. He is so funny...he jacks up his quod and truck in the garage and inform's me what he is fixing. But he says everthing correct. Its unbelievable.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, you guys don't have nothing on this....










Took this picture back in April of this year, made one heck of an
Easter photo! This is a male breeder rabbit that resides on my 
grandpa's small farm.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG Mercymoon that is the best! Absolutley adorable and way too funny. You have got to send that pic to get published in a calender, book or something. Thats is GREAT!


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL that is soooo funny!!! x


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> OMG Mercymoon that is the best! Absolutley adorable and way too funny. You have got to send that pic to get published in a calender, book or something. Thats is GREAT!


LOL, I know right?!  Yeah, would look great on a calendar or something 
like that I think, LOL!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

This is my Boochie (Mya) going over the Dumbarton Bridge on our way to Stanford. Thats big stuff for a little dog, seeing all that water. She really liked it.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> This is my Boochie (Mya) going over the Dumbarton Bridge on our way to Stanford. Thats big stuff for a little dog, seeing all that water. She really liked it.



Great shot, Maddie just loves looking out the window when we are in the 
truck going somewhere.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Gotta luv the bunny pic. Awesome


----------

